# Still looking for EPAK in Arizona



## erich63 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my problem, I've googled just about every phrase I can think of  and I can't seem to find a good EPAK studio on my side of the East  Valley.

I live in the Queen Creek/Gilbert side of town and know there of plenty  of krotty McDojo's around the area but no place where I would seriously  consider to train. I came across some instructors who I know are part of  the Parker lineage and that would be Conatser and Tomson, but they are  clear on the other side of town in the N. Phoenix and/or Scottsdale  area.

I really don't want to commute that far 2-3 days a week, it would  probably start to become a grind after awhile.

Are there any word of mouth instructors in my area who may even possibly  teach out of their own house? Or any studios in the area I might have  missed? I've found some links but they are dead or phone numbers that  have changed.

Any help would be nice...


----------



## K831 (Nov 1, 2010)

If by Tomson you mean Bruce Tomson, he is the best the area has to offer by way of Mr. Parkers Kenpo. I train out there when I am in town, and I live out in east mesa. Perhaps we could work out a car pool situation some days, and get in some practice on other days we don't want to do the drive. 

Incidentally, there are some good Kajukenbo and Hawain Kenpo schools as well. Different flavor than Mr. Parker's Kenpo, but perhaps you may enjoy it. I also work out with a very good filipino Kali/Escrima instructor not to far from you, who teaches out of his garage, and there is a very skilled JKD guy in Tempe who is only word of mouth also. 

So potential options at least. Drop me a line if I can help with any other info.


----------

